# "Leather w/ fabric inserts"?



## pfb (Apr 7, 2002)

Anybody seen the stock M3 fabric and leather seats?

I would love a leather and Alcantara (sp?) seat, how do the leather and fabric seats look and work?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

The E46 M3 cloth inserts look AND feel way too cheap for a car that starts at ~$46K... And before I get flamed, I'm *NOT* implying the car would be less of a car because of that... That's just my opinion in this specific case. I've seen pix of cloth seats in non-M E46's and it looks great.

Anyway, the E46 M3 all leather seats are GREAT! :thumb:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

pfb said:


> *Anybody seen the stock M3 fabric and leather seats?
> 
> I would love a leather and Alcantara (sp?) seat, how do the leather and fabric seats look and work? *


My biggest problem with the cloth/leather seats is that you can only get them in black; while black interiors look great, they're a real PITA when it gets hot.

Alex is right; the Nappa leather in the M cars is a huge step up over the Montana leather in the base 3s. I'd never get leather over leatherette in the base car, but I'd be pretty tempted to pay the extra for the leather in the M, both for the feel and to get grey or cinammon interior (and I'm really a cheap bastard). OTOH, if I planned on tracking the car extensively, I might get cloth just because it holds you in place better.


----------



## pfb (Apr 7, 2002)

*Alcantara...*

What I'd really like to do is get the base seats, then have the cloth inserts replaced with Alcantara.

Much less sliding around, looks great, wears like iron.

Alas it would likely cost a bundle and perhaps never look as good as factory upholstery.


----------



## aldo (Jan 19, 2002)

*Ask about the "individual" options*

I've got a 02 325i ordered with an "individual" color. As some one once advised me "You ain't askin', you aint' gettin!" It doesn't hurt to ask......
http://www.bmw.com/bmwe/products/individual/


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Ask about the "individual" options*



aldo said:


> *I've got a 02 325i ordered with an "individual" color. As some one once advised me "You ain't askin', you aint' gettin!" It doesn't hurt to ask......
> http://www.bmw.com/bmwe/products/individual/ *


Great info Aldo! :thumb:

PFB, looks like the perfect answer to your question. Get your wallet ready though...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*here's what it looks like*

notice the cloth goes on the door inserts also.

It looks reddish in this pic, but it's not. It matches the nappa


----------



## pj (Apr 18, 2002)

I have a 2002 with the cloth inserts, and I am very happy that I ordered them. The cloth regulates temperature better than the leather-- they are cooler on sunny days and warmer during cool nights. A couple of passengers also commented that the seats are more comfortable than the (Montana?) leather in 3-series coupes.

Cars with cloth seats also come with cloth door inserts; I do not mind them at all. Unlike the photos in this thread, the cloth is dark gray/black.

pj


----------



## .Gravedgr. (Apr 16, 2002)

pj said:


> *I have a 2002 with the cloth inserts, and I am very happy that I ordered them. The cloth regulates temperature better than the leather-- they are cooler on sunny days and warmer during cool nights. A couple of passengers also commented that the seats are more comfortable than the (Montana?) leather in 3-series coupes.
> 
> Cars with cloth seats also come with cloth door inserts; I do not mind them at all. Unlike the photos in this thread, the cloth is dark gray/black.
> 
> pj *


My M3 is ordered with the leather/cloth seats. I personally prefer cloth over leather (don't like to slide around on leather), and I was happy to get the combo seats. Now, I'm glad to see someone else review them (I had to buy them unseen) and agree with me. :thumb:


----------



## bol (Dec 24, 2001)

.Gravedgr. said:


> *
> My M3 is ordered with the leather/cloth seats. I personally prefer cloth over leather (don't like to slide around on leather), and I was happy to get the combo seats. Now, I'm glad to see someone else review them (I had to buy them unseen) and agree with me. :thumb: *


I too like the look of the psuedo-two tone seats. Cloth does grip better.

The leather in the M3 though is of a lot higher quality than the normal 3-series though....

i'd be hard pressed to decide

here in Canada we can get a cloth/leather or cloth/alanctra or leather/alanctra combo
alanctra being suede

we're lucky sometimes  :bigpimp:


----------

